# All U colt fiends



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, all U Colt fiends. Finally a home for U guys thanks to JS.

Remember, every post here requires a $5 deposit :-D :-D :-D

<j/k>


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: All U cold fiends*



Shipwreck said:


> Ok, all U Colt fiends. Finally a home for U guys thanks to JS.
> 
> Remember, every post here requires a $5 deposit :-D :-D :-D
> 
> <j/k>


$5?? I posted before you did. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: All U cold fiends*



2400 said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, all U Colt fiends. Finally a home for U guys thanks to JS.
> ...


That's right - U beat me to it. Now U owe me $5  :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: All U cold fiends*



Shipwreck said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck said:
> ...


Hmmmmmmm......
I'd rather owe it to you than beat you out of it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks js.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Before God rested on the 7th day, he created the P99! 
Now you know thats a lie. Even God couldn't make a gun ugler than a Glock. Had to be made by man.

You know God only made 1 perfect gun and the was the 1911A1 He gave man the hammer of Thor 45acp and 1911 to deliver it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

michael t said:


> Before God rested on the 7th day, he created the P99!
> Now you know thats a lie. Even God couldn't make a gun ugler than a Glock. Had to be made by man.
> 
> You know God only made 1 perfect gun and the was the 1911A1 He gave man the hammer of Thor 45acp and 1911 to deliver it.


I hate to say it, but you are definetly mistaken. It's ok, I forgive U. :? :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I was gonna' post here but, jeesh.........are you guys gonna' start this stuff again!!!!!!!!!!!  Why don't we, like, maybe, talk about or post some pictures of some Colts (wouldn't that be a novel ideal for a Colt forum) :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I was gonna' post here but, jeesh.........are you guys gonna' start this stuff again!!!!!!!!!!! Why don't we, like, maybe, talk about or post some pictures of some Colts (would'nt that be a novel ideal for a Colt forum) :-D


If I can get the battery cover to stay on the camera I'll take some pics to post. It's the posers that are wasting space here. :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Duct tape.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Duct tape.


We could duct tape a Colt 1911 to Ships hands until his head clears and he sees the light. :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think if we did that with anything other than a P99 he would implode. :smt073 (only emoticon that was close)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I think if we did that with anything other than a P99 he would implode. :smt073 (only emoticon that was close)


I'm Just curious...would this be a bad thing??? :smt017


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Jury is still out onl this one. After all, he is a fellow Texas. OK, but only if he leaves me all his guns :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gee, U guys are all heart


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here's my little Defender again.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

My li'l *Colt 1991 A1 "Compact"* model:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice. What length barrel is that, a 3 1/2 or a 3? It appears to be a little longer than my Defender's 3.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

It's a 3.5" barrel. That's one of the reasons why I recently bought a Springfield XD-45 (Tactical 5" barrel model) - to see if the extra inch and a half really made that much of a difference.

Short answer: Yes. It makes a big difference.

Not only am I getting tighter groups at 20 to 25 feet, but I'm also doing consistently better on targets out to around 20 to 25 _yards_ (a distance much farther than I normally practice at).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I always shoot better w/ a longer barreled gun - Just the difference between 3.5" and 4" makes a difference to me. I never shoot compacts as well as fullsize guns.


----------

